#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  SCM Anatel com a Vianatel - pacotes até para quem não tem responsável técnico. Etapas e prazos.

## Vianatel1

Olá, como vai?

Gostaríamos de apresentar nossa proposta para obter licença SCM da Anatel conosco.

_Não queremos apenas tirar sua licença, queremos oferecer um pacote de serviços que ajudará sua empresa a crescer._

Conheça nosso site: www.vianatel.com.br e www.radius.net.br

Veja nosso vídeo “Como escolher o seu pacote”:


Veja nosso vídeo “Etapas e prazos estimados”:



Temos diversos pacotes e um deles certamente se encaixará ao que sua empresa precisa. 

Não tem responsável técnico do CREA? Nós indicamos para você!

----------

